# Homemade carts



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone made their own fishing carts with pvc ? My girlfriend also wants it made to use as a beach cart. We looked at some stores this weekend and I'm not paying $200 for one.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

We ended up getting one of these for taking my fishing stuff and all the chairs and stuff for the kids to the beach. It's kinda bulky but holds a ton. Just slap some PVC for rods on it. Ours is 4 years old now and is holding up good now.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100664035


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have seen a few made with PVC, seemed to work just fine. Me on the other hand have to be different. Add some flair to it. Have added larger 8" wide wheels since this pic for better sand traversing. Holding up quite well. Final weigh in was just over 34 Lbs empty. Holds full 43 qt cooler, 2 tackle boxes, live bait bucket, 2 chairs, telescopic bait cutting board, and have added holders for up to 6 rods.


----------



## Spero (Feb 21, 2009)

*Green cart*

That green garden cart was on sale at Kmart for $64 two wks ago, regular price around $74. It has drop down sides. Wondering how good it moves in the sand loaded.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I use what Greenford uses when fishing walk-in areas, a couple pieces of PVC pipe bungee corded to the corners for rod holders.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not too bad in the sand. The trouble I have is with the wife and kids it ends up slam full of stuff... We got our a few years ago on sale and paid like $65 or $75 for ours. The pier carts have to be held up in the front when pulling on the beach. ( little skinny tire in front) This kind lets you pull it as it sits.


----------



## Big Rob (Jun 2, 2008)

I think we are going to go with the pvc. My girlfriend is actually mechanically inclined so she was suggesting a design that breaks down to fit in the trunk of a car. 

And I hear you on the whole "slam full of stuff" thing. I myself am known for always taking toys (ie. radio, football, boogie board). Sometimes the fish just ain't bitin' !


----------



## FishHOOKA (Apr 17, 2002)

HDW2. Looks like you might be serving hot dogs outta that thing too. JK. NICE WORK!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Radio flyer red wagon from walmart, bungee cords...perfect pier wagon for $30


----------

